# Varsity Hockey at RMC



## M3LT (23 Jul 2021)

What's a comparable organization (ie NCAA D1 etc)? If you wanted to join the team, what experience and skill level is the coach looking for? Are there tryouts for the team after acceptance or do you have to get in contact with the coach before applying to RMC?


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Jul 2021)

RMC Hockey plays in USports against other Canadian universities. I dont know if there's a direct translation in skill level but it's the Canadian version of NCAA D1.


----------



## FSTO (24 Jul 2021)

PuckChaser said:


> RMC Hockey plays in USports against other Canadian universities. I dont know if there's a direct translation in skill level but it's the Canadian version of NCAA D1.


Most USports hockey players are ex-Junior players. Because most of them are older and more experienced I would argue that USports Hockey is better quality than NCAA.


----------



## OldSolduer (24 Jul 2021)

FSTO said:


> Most USports hockey players are ex-Junior players. Because most of them are older and more experienced I would argue that USports Hockey is better quality than NCAA.


Tell that to U Michigan. That school is starting to take over the NHL.


----------



## Ostrozac (24 Jul 2021)

FSTO said:


> Most USports hockey players are ex-Junior players. Because most of them are older and more experienced I would argue that USports Hockey is better quality than NCAA.


While the quality of the OUAA has indeed been rising, that doesn’t necessarily directly translate to RMC, which is a traditional basement dweller, which shouldn’t be a surprise. RMC is a small school to begin with, and doesn’t attract many of the former OHL players.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (8 Jan 2022)

Majority of RMC players are Ex Junior A/B.  Think BCHL, Maritime Jr A, etc.

That said, they do attract a handful of ex-major junior players from time to time.


----------

